# 2015 NCOS Orchid Auction



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2015)

National Capital Orchid Society's 37th Annual Orchid Auction on Sunday, February 8th (10 am to 3 pm (Preview: 10, Auction: 11). 

Behnke Nursery, 11300 Baltimore Ave., Beltsville, MD, 20705 

Free admission, open to the public; over 300 hundred blooming orchids from world-renowned growers coast to coast; food vendor; VISA/MasterCard/Discover cards and checks gladly accepted! 

For more info: www.ncos.us/ncos/auction.htm
Or contact: [email protected]


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 4, 2015)

This Sunday! If you're around come say hi (and bid on plants).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2015)

....hey, I have this Sunday off......

Will there be any sort of a preview list?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 5, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> ....hey, I have this Sunday off......
> 
> Will there be any sort of a preview list?



Not at this time. However there will be plants from Kalapana from Hawaii; Sunset Valley from California; and Woodstream in MD.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2015)

Have fun.


----------

